# 15" Carlisle Or Maxxis Radials



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im in the final negotiations for the tire and wheel upgrade on my 32BHDS. 
The dealer is suggesting Carlisle Radials over the Maxxis as they are $200 cheaper for 5 and they have no belief that the Maxxis are any better.

5 Carlisle Radials - $497 
5 Maxxis Radials - $699

4 Sendel T02 Aluminum Wheels - $280 (Stock 32BHDSLE Wheels)

Any thoughts on the Carlisle over the Maxxis. Good, Bad, Ugly?
Thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Im in the final negotiations for the tire and wheel upgrade on my 32BHDS.
> The dealer is suggesting Carlisle Radials over the Maxxis as they are $200 cheaper for 5 and they have no belief that the Maxxis are any better.
> 
> 5 Carlisle Radials - $497
> ...


$200 seems like a lot extra. Can you at least check the date codes on the Carisle prior to purchasing them?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

In a comparison between Carlisle and Maxxis , Maxxis should be twice the price. Go on over to RV.net and see how many Carlisle's blew up. My trailer originally had Carlisle's on it. Think they lasted the journey from Indiana to PA and then PA to my house before one blew out. I still have the spare and if you ask me Carlisle are really crap. Best I can tell they are made with some kind of funky compound that both wears quickly and seems to dry out quickly. The Maxxis on the other hand have probably 6K miles on them and don't look worn at all and no signs of drying out or cracking.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

my tire guy recommended the Carlisle tires to me and I went up a load range and purchased the 'E' load rated instead of the 'D'.

Have only put less than a 1000 miles so far but they seem good, nice smooth ride. They are American made and have a 2 year warranty.

He told me they do not leave out the protective layer between the steel belts and the outside like the chinese tire companies do to save money.

only time will tell. my factory duro's only lasted less than 2 years before i lost a chunk of tread coming back from florida.

I would definitely go with the higher load range, also the tires hold 80psi instead of the standard 65psi, gives you 285Lbs per tire more load.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I paid $75 dollars each for my Maxxis tires last year.
While I understand that mine are only 14" and prices will vary with region, it still sounds to me like your dealer is taking you for a ride.
Maybe he gets a kickback from his carlisle supplier or something?

I read lots of reviews all over the net and Maxxis beat everything else hands down for reliability.
I wouldn't take the carlisles if they were half the price.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

If it helps you any to compare. I priced Maxxis in a 15" 225/75/15 D load range locally for $93.25. They also tried to sell me something else because they didn't stock Maxxis. Discount tire has them on their site for $101.00 with free shipping and $15.00 more for E range. --Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmmmm. as my daughter would say, "Interesting". Stay tuned. I was leaning towards the Maxxis but then went to 3 dealers. all said they would rate the Maxxis and Carlisle equally.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Heres where im at.

Other tire options thrown out there from local dealers have been Greenball, Supertrail and Titan. The Titan dealer said they were "the best you can buy".... Supertrail being the lowest cost. Its interesting that all the dealers think im somewhat odd for having a preference toward the Maxxis. They think out of the big names (Carlisle, Maxxis, Goodyear) they are all comparable.

Im considering buying 4 of the Maxxis and 4 of the aluminum wheels and using one of my old Duros (or 2 since i will have 4 of them) as spares. In an attempt to save a little $ since i have rock tamers and a certain hitch upgrade coming as well.... Or just getting 4 or 5 of the Carlisle Radials.

Possible issue....my spare(s) would be bias ply and the others would be radials....?

Thoughts?


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> My finger freaked out!!! Sorry!!!---Mike


mmblantz- Wow...for a second there, I thought you had triple checked it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Heres where im at.
> 
> Other tire options thrown out there from local dealers have been Greenball, Supertrail and Titan. The Titan dealer said they were "the best you can buy".... Supertrail being the lowest cost. Its interesting that all the dealers think im somewhat odd for having a preference toward the Maxxis. They think out of the big names (Carlisle, Maxxis, Goodyear) they are all comparable.
> 
> ...


I couldn't see a problem with spares being bias. You could get a second tire mount and have 2 on the back. Talk about some insurance.









There's some interesting hints in your posting. I'm assuming a new thread will follow with details.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Given the well documented troubles with Carlisle they would not be my tire of first choice, regardless of price which in this instance is not the most important factor.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i just got 5 maxxis here in ga for under $460.
thats the only ones i would buy.
campingnut


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

campingnut18 said:


> i just got 5 maxxis here in ga for under $460.
> thats the only ones i would buy.
> campingnut


14" or 15" ?


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Another vote for Maxxis. I just purchased 4 a couple of weeks ago (14") and paid $344. Reviews are second to none.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

This is still going on????

Your trailer is too big to be playing with the often failing Carlisle's and I would say the people who are instructing you don't have any experience at all with RV's. Did you ever see ULTRA tires? They are Chinese made. They have the exact same tread as Carlisle, exact same! Guess what that means!

The tire people are mostly mis-leading you but I can tell you that TITAN tires are excellent, excellent!

Mixing Bias Ply w/Radial after one tire just blew out would not be a good idea. Get the Maxxis, buy 5 and bag the aluminum rims. The aluminum rims are adding little or no value and it isn't going to sway anybody to give you more for your trailer. You never get your money back on mods.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

chillaxin said:


> Another vote for Maxxis. I just purchased 4 a couple of weeks ago (14") and paid $344.


May I ask where you got them? I've gotta get a set within the next couple weeks.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

come on now mike, Carlisle's are american made not chinese like maxxis which was founded in Taiwan in 1967

http://www.carlisletire.com/corporate/history.html


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

FZ1dave said:


> Another vote for Maxxis. I just purchased 4 a couple of weeks ago (14") and paid $344.


May I ask where you got them? I've gotta get a set within the next couple weeks.
[/quote]

Hey Dave...yeah, I got mine from discount tire direct. $86 per tire, no tax, no shipping fee. Ordered them on a weekend and had them on my front porch by Tuesday or Wednesday. Here's a link:

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/t...08+ST+Radial+BS


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

> Hey Dave...yeah, I got mine from discount tire direct. $86 per tire, no tax, no shipping fee. Ordered them on a weekend and had them on my front porch by Tuesday or Wednesday.


Thank you very much!


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Just ordered 5 of the 8008's. $430 shipped.

I hope you guys are right about these tires!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I opted for the Maxxis 225/75R-15 Load Range E. Good so far.....9 miles.


----------

